# Scuderia Draconis



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, I haven't posted any customs for a while. Been busy and the camera was missing after the move. But I'm back! With pics! 

And since everyone has their own garage here...

Well, I decided to start one for meself. 

Let's start with some new additions to the already massive Ferrai collection:

The Spyders. The red one is a Alfaslot1 body. I've told him it is a 375 America and that's the best ID I can give. I can't find a pic of the spyder version bit it's the only car that matches the grill. The Saphire blue is a '58 250 California Spyder also by Alfaslot1. I know it's not red but it still looks damn pretty in that color.

The Berlinettas. All three of these are AlfaSlot1 bodies. (Greg, Keep up the great work) A 250 SWB (I have said it was one of the most plain Jane Ferraris ever built but it still outshines anything else in the world) A 275 GTC in yellow (that would be customer car colors ) And one of the most beautiful Ferraris of all time, the 250 Berlinetta Lusso.

The car in the third pic has been a while in the making and still has some detail work to be done but the Minic 550 Superfast fits very nicely on an SG+ chassis. I think it's appropriate too.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

And Ferraris little sister, Lancia. The Stratos was built for rallye competitiom and the first car is an example of that configuration. Powered by a Ferrari 246 Dino engine, the Stratos dominated the WRC in '74, '75, and '76 before losing support from Fiat. The Stratos was also raced in Gr.5 in endurance races including LeMans but had little success. The second two are Gr. 5 bodies by Alfaslot and Andy Abbott's cast of the the Japan only AFX release.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

And just to show that I'm not so caught up in Ferrari that I can't appreciate some german art, here's a Porsche 935 K3 and a Cayman.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

And let's not forget the American stuff

The GT40 Mk IV is actually a sizzlers body. I filled in the hole for the "refueling rig" and added some SG+ mounts on the inside. Still waiting for some decals to finish it in Fort/Gurney colors.

And how can anyone not like a Maverick?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

DANG!! they look awesome!!! :thumbsup:

I wonder if some sizzler cars can fit on tyco chassis? 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You have just become my son's best friend!!! Red is his color!! Sweet looking cars!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: And a thumbs up to Greg for the awesome bods!! :thumbsup: I'm always happy to see a new shop open up!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I am guessing the Cayman is a Mead Bro's production but where did the K3 come from? Inquiring minds need to know.

I have many of Dr. (of Resinology) Gipe's sweet bodies. Being a non-action figure, mine are currently lacking paint...


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> I am guessing the Cayman is a Mead Bro's production but where did the K3 come from? Inquiring minds need to know.
> 
> I have many of Dr. (of Resinology) Gipe's sweet bodies. Being a non-action figure, mine are currently lacking paint...


The K3 is from Andy Abbott. Not sure about the origins of the Cayman. I bought it on e-fray about a year ago from someone I hadn't done business with before or since. Don't even remember his name.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Those are beautiful customs - don't know what kind of garage those gems will live in, but it won't be Bubba's Boneyard. Do those Minic bodies pop up on this side of the pond more than once in a lifetime, or are you hunting fleabay UK?

I remember HW made the Stratos some time back - kinda suprised me. I also remember seeing a real one on the track, at the first IMSA race I ever attended, Hallett OK in 1979. Yellow it was, and then I was not yet smart enough to borrow and carry a camera...... nor did I buy a paddock pass. Wasted youth LOL.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

They occaisionally pop up on e-fray here. That's where I got the Superfast. There's a couple other sites that I can buy them from direct though. Either way, not cheap. They do have some great bodies, just not on a chassis that runs on a standard track and too big for t-jets. Both of mine are on LWB SG+.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*You have been building up a fleet of nice cars here....Sweet!*

Dranoel Dragon,

Nice slot car builds that you have posted up here. Sweeet!

They are all very Cool and need to build my Stratos some day. Dang could you imagine having all these cars in real life? Oooooooooooooooh man!!!

Bob...Will have one Statos please with a side of Maverick & a large Porsche-a-Cola...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Great Arachnids*

Glad you decided to open you own garage, another new thread to follow. All the cars look excellent!! :thumbsup: My favourites are the Lancia's and the Spyders which look great with the fantastic wheel rims. ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That little white rimmed red Ferrari 250 just looks mean and ready to pounce (picture No.2). It gets my vote for 1St place :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

*Shop cleaning.....*

In an effort to get myself refocused on projects that haven't even begun yet, I needed to clear the bench of some of the the stuff that just never got those final details. 

The 250 Testa Rossa is a Tyco S body (no not a resin cast of one, the real thing) that I converted to mount on a MT chassis. Never got around to finishing it til yesterday. Windshield is a piece of lexan I shaped and cut.

The Atlas Roadster needed some striping numbers and clearcoat. Done.

The Dragon Wagon has been sitting on the bench for more than a year waiting for me to decide on some decals for it. Done enough for now.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm more of street, Hot Rod, Nascar or drag racing fan, but those red cars do look good, I'm growing in my variety!!! Now, I'm really liking that Ford panel :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I could drive one of those on the street. Are you casting those??? RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Double ditto on the Ford panel!!! That is veeeeery iiiiinteresting!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Love your Ferraris! The TR is great looking!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. The Panel is another Alfaslot1 body. (I'm begining to think I'm paying his kids' college tuition  ) 

Since I have never been able to find windshields for the Testarossas both of mine sport hand cut lexan screens. Both of them tuned out pretty good though so I'm not really looking for replacement glass.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thought I'd post these here instead of the "Rare" thread over in collecting as some of the die hard collectors would likely throw a hissy fit.

The 365GTS is indeed a genuine Galoob Miami Vice car. (I have the "Rolls" too) It was not however the black one, though it would have made little difference to me. This one was white wite red "swoops" on the side when I got it. Only took me two days to decide to redo it in propper (not Barbi) colors. So it was carefully disassembled, stripped, primed, painted and reassembled. I like it MUCH betterer.

The 365BB (Japan "S" series) is again a genuine AFX body I payed a small fortune for on the bay. I sent it to Hellonwheels8 (she payed me half the purchase price to have rights to cast) to use as a master for some resin cast molds. The original paper decals had to be removed, no worries says I, I know a guy who makes repro paper stickers. But the proccess also removed the paint. Ok, no worries, I can repaint it too. When I got it back I painted it but then decided the paper stickers were dumb anyway and added a few decals of my own.

The Tycos were both lost causes when I got them. Paid less than a buck each for them. The Pantera was the first one I got, with a crack in the drivers door, another in the front bumper that went up the hood to the huge hole drilled in it to match the one in the roof, no glass and no paint. I clued the crack, filled the holes, added a front airdam and wing on the back, painted it and added a lexan windshild and... Voila!!!

The Miura was in even worse shape. The body was broken in half and someone had the LED 101 idea 15 yrs ago. The headlights had been drilled out. The louvres in the back window were also gone. I cut venitian blind slats to replace the louvres, filled the headlights and covered them with clear beads sanded flat on one side. Painted and refitted the windshield and it turned out better than I had hoped.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

DD, you have four Sano winners in my book! The BB looks really nice as you have finished it - the car as finished looked like a toy. Don Johnson's Ferrari may have been black but any Ferrari looks best in red like yours. The two Tyco saves are simply awesome! 

Hutt says :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Wow ! Ferrari Fever ! :woohoo:Way 2 go DragonMaster ! great customs !



Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome,awesome, awesome and awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm afraid to see what damage I wrought on my cars that are in storage.. I know I did some lighting in the most prehistoric way back then.. Dang, that was 20 years ago... Time flies... 

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool reworks and great saves!!! What else could you ask for??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice saves, hey! Your Pantera is da BOMB!
I rode in one in the early 80s. It felt like my butt was 6" from the concrete. LOL


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Very nice saves, hey! Your Pantera is da BOMB!
> I rode in one in the early 80s. It felt like my butt was 6" from the concrete. LOL


It was.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

New addition to Scuderia Lancia: A Beta Monte Carlo in Martini livery. This car will be run thi evening in a mod t-jet race with the local club.

I was a little disappointed when I got it as it was advertised as being for AFX Non-Magnatraction, but the only way to fit it on that chassis was with the SWB and removal of the body mounts on the chassis then using a screw post to mount it. I opted instead to modify it and mount it on a t-jet. 

I was also disappointed in the decals. While they looked great on paper they didn't hold up well and by the time I realised it, it was too late to correct the problem. I may order another one and clearcoat the decals before installing them.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

DD, did you aquire the Martini Lancia Beta Monte Carlo from ebay?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> DD, did you aquire the Martini Lancia Beta Monte Carlo from ebay?


Indeed I did. As well as a Porsche 935 "Moby Dick" and a Lamborghini Cheetah. Seller was ant1969hill.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

DD, I've been tempted to bid on his auctions. How was your luck with the Moby Dick and the Lambo?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Couple more Cavalinos to add to the Scuderia got finished over the weekend. A 412i in Oxford white and a 330 GTC in Testa Rosa.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice lookers, DD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Started working on aq project for the club's Magna-Traction class this weekend. The rules allow the body to be lowered and I wanted to do a BMW for the class. I've lowered a couple bimmers before but I did them on SG+ and lowered the chassis mounts for the desired effect. This wouldn't work with MT chassis so I instead removed the original mounts from the body and glued in a new set at the proper height. A little paint and some decals and she's ready to tear up the track.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

That car looks good in gold.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That car would look good any color!!! Nice drop job!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice work!love that cheetah in the background too!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> nice work!love that cheetah in the background too!



Which one?


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> That car would look good any color!!! Nice drop job!!!:thumbsup:


Yeah, but never in a million years would I think to paint one gold and it just looks so right that color.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Which one?


that would be behind the beamer!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> that would be behind the beamer!


But there are two there. One Cheetah sports car and one Lamborghini LM002 Cheetah. (it's the hummer lookin' SUV)


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

krazcustoms said:


> Yeah, but never in a million years would I think to paint one gold and it just looks so right that color.


It's based on a real car campained by Joerg Obermoser in europe.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> But there are two there. One Cheetah sports car and one Lamborghini LM002 Cheetah. (it's the hummer lookin' SUV)


the one on the right!nice fill on the huge wheel wells.i tuned up an old cheetah for a slotpal,and told him he could put some afx wheels on it to make the ride height a little more realistic,and doh!i will now be tuning more old tjets for him.at least then i get to have some fun with them before i give em back!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*They walk downstairs in singles or pairs.....*



Dranoel Dragon said:


> It's based on a real car campained by Joerg Obermoser in europe.


DD,

Well both of those gold cars look great! You did a nice job with the paint and decals. Oooooooooooh yeah and the lowering of it also.

Bob...Just like a slinky everyone loves a race car...zilla


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

krazcustoms said:


> Yeah, but never in a million years would I think to paint one gold and it just looks so right that color.


I have another one I did years ago in copper and red It looks fantabulariffic! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh, now I like that, DD! :thumbsup: Nice and crisp!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

This one may need to be taken in for a new interior. And if I can convince Bill to work out a 4wd specialty chassis it will be perfect.

The Lamborghini Cheetah was built for a Military design competition. It never actually went into full prodution but a dozen or so were built.

The Hummer was all but a direct copy of this.


----------

